# piraya gasping



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

I recently put two 5in piraya in will my established pygo shoal...they labor to breath much more than what I would consider normal...I have two wet-drys on the tank so oxygen is not an issue...could its be gill paracites ?? any advice would be appreciated...by the way the other pygos do not exhibit this behavior...it has been 2 weeks......thanks


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

is their anything visually wrong with them, around the gill area, etc?


----------



## mustang (Apr 21, 2004)

no there is not...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

mustang said:


> no there is not...


 are they eating well?


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

first of all id set the new fish up in a 'hospital' tank.or you could risk infecting your other fish.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

What do you consider

"laboring to breath much more than normal"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

are they up towards the surface and like mentioned i d try to put them in a quaratine tank

to avoid infection to other fish if you can, and salt it ,

how are their colors, eating well, were did you get them, any signs of ich??


----------

